# Can anayone identify this ship?



## dlpy (May 17, 2018)

I’am a ship postcards collector. Could anyone please identify the vessel in the attached image. Thank you.


----------



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

Australian KOOLINDA of 1926. More info here:








KOOLINDA


Information, photos and AIS vessel tracker for the Ship KOOLINDA (IMO 0000000)




www.shipspotting.com


----------



## dlpy (May 17, 2018)

Bootsmann said:


> Australian KOOLINDA of 1926. More info here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you vey much for your kindness.


----------

